# New to mice!



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'm quite new to keeping mice: I got 5 females this October. I'm just getting experience at the moment, but hoping to breed them sometime in the not too distant future!  I have kept rats before, but never mice. I have been keeping other animals (including chickens) for years though. Looks like a great forum!

Tanith


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome! enjoy!


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  What breed of chickens do you keep?


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to have more but I moved recently and now have a much smaller garden so I have one Light Sussex (named Bonnie, though she is the scruffiest hen ever!), one Welsummer (Teazel), one Legbar Cross (Daffodil (or Daffy or Daffs: She is nuts!) and something else.. I'm not sure what but she's completely black including eyes/comb/wattles/legs/feathers. (Blackbird (No, she is also called Blackbird cause she eats those suet pellets for blackbirds which none of my other hens touch!) She's Birdie for short) She has a rose comb. She is so pretty, despite the fact that I don't know what she is! 
All are hens and large fowl, though I desperately want a couple of Dutch Bantams! 
Used to have the prettiest Light Sussex ever as well but died this october. Was Bonnie's sister and when she died Bonnie sat huddled in a corner for 2 days before she recovered. They did everything together  
Sorry, rambling a bit now...


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nice, i love chickens.. love to see pix of them too


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww, sad to hear your prettiest Light Sussex died, leaving the scruffy one to mourn.  Isn't that the way it seems to go... One of my favorite breeds is the Speckled Sussex, but they are hard to find. I had a nice group, but none of the males were keepers. I didn't care for my Welsummers; seemed to always be in molt, and moody. LOL Ahem, babbling about chickens. 
Yes, pictures, in the other pets section!

-Zanne


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I like Speckled Sussex too. Both my Light Sussex are/were 'poor specimens' though :lol:

I've posted a thread with pics in the other pets forum.


----------

